# Newest Equipment



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

These are our lattest additions. At of the time of the pictures the 243 and box blade have 100 hrs. fun tractor w/ shuttle shift.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *These are our lattest additions. At of the time of the pictures the 243 and box blade have 100 hrs. fun tractor w/ shuttle shift. *


 A shot of the box blade


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

How do you like the Massey???


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Ernie where are you at the beach Thats a lot of sand do yall have any dirt over their in Fla. The tractor look good works good for you i take it.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P71 _
> *How do you like the Massey??? *


 We have 3 masseys at this time 2 243s and a 240 4x4 and so far have put many hours on all our tractors. We are looking to replace the 240 soon. So far we have haaad no major problems othen than seal probs from the sand. Radiators get sand blasted pretty heavy also... Good all around tractors.......Yeah I like the way they seem to just keep on doing what we need of them...


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Ernie where are you at the beach Thats a lot of sand do yall have any dirt over their in Fla. The tractor look good works good for you i take it. *


 Jody, we are in a 900 acre development of 575 homes where this picture is taken. Pure sand w/2-3% clay so it sticks to everything. Our company is getting ready to open 1500 acres more for about 900 homes.. lots of seat time already and getting a lot more. As to yhe tractor we use it to repair the wash outs we get from heavy rains and seems to work well for me but the new operator says its a little to heavy for his liking....


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Other than sand, more sand and seashells I think the only dirt in florida is whats tracked in by vacationers or whats around potted plants, or sold in garden centers in 2 cubic foot bags!:furious:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

True to the bone Chipmaker:furious: Hell the street that I live on is a shell and coral mix w/asphalt. Not good for any thing but sun.....Make sure that you wipe off your shoes or boots before entering the land of Sol:furious: :furious: :lmao:


----------

